# Please Pray for DRB1313, Yep! That's me



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, after 8 years of pouring my heart and soul into my job, I was let go today.
Many times the Lord does things we don't understand, but
I have a mountain of faith that he has something better in
mind for me.
So if you would, stand in agreement that it will be quick coming!

Thanks,

David


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 4, 2010)

Dave you got one from me!  Prayer send for a very good friend!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you so much AJ!


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and all the other Woody's members that have been impacted by this economy.

Hopefully we can soon get the economy back on track and up the employment numbers.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2010)

One up and good luck to you.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 4, 2010)

DRB1313 said:


> Well, after 8 years of pouring my heart and soul into my job, I was let go today.
> Many times the Lord does things we don't understand, but
> I have a mountain of faith that he has something better in
> mind for me.
> ...



So how's that "hope and change" working out for you? 

Just another opportunity for you, David. A kick in the gut for today, but bigger and better things tomorrow!
Good luck! I've got faith in you!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for you.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Hate to hear it David!!! Prayin for ya!!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent. I know how you feel.


----------



## quinn (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to here that man.Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 4, 2010)

Sent... here's to bigger and better opportunities.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 4, 2010)

Praying for quick employment and a better, more secure job......RW
" You have not, because you ask not.."


----------



## Jasper (Jan 4, 2010)

David,

Sorry to hear! Prayers sent for you. 

Every problem is an opportunity in disguise. The Lord will take care of you!


----------



## spraynpray (Jan 4, 2010)

While I don't think the Lord is the reason for our economic decline or your being cut (but that's a totally different discussion), I do firmly believe He is our ultimate source of strength to get thru it. He got me thru times when I didn't know if I could make the rent, I pray that you find the same.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 4, 2010)

their loss David ...

We'll be thinking about ya brother ..... a good man like you will find work .....


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 4, 2010)

Me and the wife is in prayer for you David, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 4, 2010)

You got my prayers David!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2010)

You got it brother. I was virtually out of work for 6 months on and off last year, (self employed, or rather, self unemployed...) and got a really great job in Sept. I'm so very thankful for that. Prayers are sent from here...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent !!! when one door closes another opens...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the prayers and encouraging words.
They are very much appreciated.

David


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep the faith brother.  Prayers sent.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 4, 2010)

When one door closes another opens. Maybe it's time to become that Deer hunting guide you have always inspired to be.  I'll be your first client.
praying for good things to come for you.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2010)

I sure hate to hear this, brother...  

I wish you plenty of good luck and will be throwing up some prayers for ya...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2010)

Best of luck to you David, will send up a prayer for ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2010)

Ain`t many things I`ll confess to admirin`, but I do admire your spirit and determination, David. You`ll come out to the good, no doubt that, and I will be pullin` for you, all the way.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 4, 2010)

David - my thoughts are with you and your family during this time.  I left you a message on your home phone.

Sheldon


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2010)

Hate it for you David, but better days are to come. One door closes, another opens with new opportunities.

Prayers sent for outstanding opportunities coming your way!


----------



## White Stag (Jan 4, 2010)

prayers sent man


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 4, 2010)

David, I sure hate to hear that news for you and the family. I know the Lord will send something your way to fulfill your wishes and your needs. Prayers sent up for grace and strength.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2010)

You have the perfect attitude David and I know your faith will see you through to better things. You are a wonderful person and although you may feel like all your efforts with this terminated job may be unappreciated just know you ARE very much appreciated by many others for being the man you are.

If you find some idle time I am usually at home so drop by and I will take you to lunch. Call me anytime.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent David!
I too lost my job about a month ago after 7 years.
Sometimes God works in mysterious ways but have faith that things will turn around for the better soon enough.


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 4, 2010)

Man, I hate seeing threads like this.  Sounds like you have a good attitude about it all and I've a feeling another door will open soon.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 4, 2010)

I sure hate to hear that news David...Like others have said, something better will come along....If not you can always live off your moderator check...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ya'll are the best!! The prayers and encouraging words are just what I need.
Thank You!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 4, 2010)

David,

As with talking with you on the phone earlier, I am truly sorry.
You are a friend of mine, a good one at that. I will pray for you daily. 
Sometimes it is hard for us to understand everything that goes on in our lives, but the Lord will see us through the tough times if we allow him to. 
Stay strong and keep God first as we have discussed. David, you will be ok. 
You keep that comforting and loving wife closeby too. 
That is awesome to share a life with someone who treats you just as you spoke of earlier. 
Give her another hug and a thanks for understanding and lifting you up...

As I told you earlier, if there is anything that I can help you with, you let me know. The prayers will continue to come my friend. You need me, call me. We will talk again soon.

Haven


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep the faith my friend.  You will come back stronger than before.
DJ


----------



## Hoss (Jan 4, 2010)

Tough to get that news, but now you just gotta find the opportunity hiding in it.  You got our prayers of support, David.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

My Prayers are added for you David. Take that talent you have and use it. You have a great eye for artistic photography, maybe that's where you should be. In any case,the Lord will take care of you.God Bless you Brother.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had this happen to me twice.... one time after 22 years............  best part is I *now* have the best job I have ever had !!!! 
I wouldn't have it if I hadn't been laid off from those other jobs.


The best is yet to come


----------



## Worley (Jan 4, 2010)

*Prayers*

Hey bud I don't know you, but have enjoyed reading some of your posts in the past.  You can bet I will pray for you this week, and that the LORD will open the door you need in this time.  I know you know this verse, but it sure is a good word to meditate on often.  Proverbs 3:5-7....Shalom


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2010)

Worley said:


> Hey bud I don't know you, but have enjoyed reading some of your posts in the past.  You can bet I will pray for you this week, and that the LORD will open the door you need in this time.  I know you know this verse, but it sure is a good word to meditate on often.  Proverbs 3:5-7....Shalom



Thanks! I will certainly have a look at it.


----------



## whithunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.  Like others have said, God has opened a new door for you.  Your dream job is awaiting you.  It will happen.   God Bless!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent to you! I went thru that a couple years back and it is no fun. But keep your head up and banging down doors. I am sure you will find something.


----------



## whithunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Worley said:


> *Proverbs 3:5-7....Shalom*


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 4, 2010)

You got em.


----------



## contender* (Jan 4, 2010)

The Good Lord won't put more on you than you can handle. I truly believe this although it is hard sometimes. Keep your head up, something will turn up.  sent for you.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers for you David and here's a link that might help with the job search: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=312655&highlight=job


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family sir.....and anyone else suffering in this economy.


----------



## Artmom (Jan 4, 2010)

You KNOW I will, without fail! Look at all these responses! Hang in there!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 5, 2010)

David

I have been praying for you and will continue praying for you and your family.
Like you said..you have a mountain of faith and God knows that..He sees that...sometimes we don't know why things happen the way they do..and can't understand why..But there is a reason and i believe that there are bigger and better things for you in the near future..
Keep the faith Brother .. talk to you soon... God Bless You  

Jerry


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## snuffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 5, 2010)

prayers for you


----------



## scottl29 (Jan 5, 2010)

I pray for you to find something better. I know it's really hard, my wife just went this last year after being let go. She just got a much better job and it's looking up. God will open another door, just keep the faith.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers sent for you !


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the added prayers today and I mean that!!!!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll do my part.
Please don't hesitate to ask if I can help out in any way.


----------



## Uncle T (Jan 5, 2010)

David,
          I'll be sure to remember you during this difficult time.

I remember shooting against you during the Truck Buck Shootout a few years ago so I have seen first hand at how you perform well in a tuff situation.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 5, 2010)

Still sending them up for ya David.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 6, 2010)

Prayers said


----------



## secondseason (Jan 8, 2010)

David I just found this!!  You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Jan 8, 2010)

You got it brother!
As several have already posted the best is yet to come for you. May not see it now and know you are dealing with many different thoughts at this time but I believe that good things happen to good people and with faith and prayer many great things can happen. No matter what others say to us, about us or do to us, it is how we react to the situation that determines our future.
A prayer sent for you!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 8, 2010)

You got them.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 8, 2010)

He doesn't close one door without opening another one.  Keep the faith and be strong.  He's got bigger and better plans for ya.

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

David I just saw this, keep your knee's dusty darlin' and remember:
"If the Lord brings you to it, He'll see you through it"!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2010)

spraynpray said:


> While I don't think the Lord is the reason for our economic decline or your being cut (but that's a totally different discussion), I do firmly believe He is our ultimate source of strength to get thru it. He got me thru times when I didn't know if I could make the rent, I pray that you find the same.



Amen! Same here,and still trustin' God!

Prayers sent brother - you have lots of company,and a God that is _ABLE!_

Hey,Kebo!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just stumbled upon this thread.  You've been in our thoughts & prayers ever since we heard the news.  Yell if we can help!


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 11, 2010)

DRB1313, I know exactly how you feel. I got laid off back in Jan. of last year. Luckily, a job found me on June 22nd. Man, just hang in there.  My layoff was a blessing in disguise, but at the time, I certainly didn't know it. Everyone here is pulling for you, including me. The only difference between a old piece of coal and a diamond, is the pressure that is applied.  Remember that.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 12, 2010)

Me and the misses are certianly keeping you in our thoughts and prayers David.


----------



## G Duck (Jan 12, 2010)

Prayers from one David to another, Havent meet you yet, but will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2010)

just found this thread David...my thoughts and prayers are out there for ya...let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 8, 2010)

David, it's done and delivered. God will open doors for you. Keep the faith.


----------

